

Implement a 3¢ tax on plastic grocery bags - orofino
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/implement-3%C2%A2-tax-plastic-grocery-bags/tySVtfk1?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl

======
marco-fiset
Here in Quebec, Canada, some grocery stores tax 5¢ for each plastic bag,
though it's up to them. People here tend to bring reusable bags which are a
lot more durable and contain more stuff.

------
dangerboysteve
I think most of Canada has a .05c fee.

~~~
marco-fiset
Actually here in Quebec, Canada, some grocery stores do have a fee, but not
all of them. They decide whether they charge for plastic bags or not.

------
lolsal
This is asinine.

~~~
marco-fiset
No it's not.If you had some environmental consciousness you would understand
that plastic bags are very bad for the environment. The average life of a
plastic bag is no more than 20 minutes and takes decades (if not centuries) to
decompose. And 3¢ is a joke. It should definitely be higher. I say 1$ would be
perfect because then people will buy reusable bags instead. See this link :
<http://www.reusethisbag.com/25-reasons-to-go-reusable.asp>

~~~
cultureulterior
The environment can go fuck itself, and this is the wrong forum anyhow.

~~~
marco-fiset
I bet you don't have any children to have such a badly twisted mind.

